# Lurking in the dark:Haunted yard ' 2013



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is some pictures in a slideshow format of our Halloween night. What can i say about this year? Bad weather, my sister was in the hospital (she is okay now) but wow, not a good year for me but by the time trick or treat hours came around we tried to make the best of it with what we were able to get finished haha. Anyway here it is.. Enjoy and i hope everyone had a safe and happy Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like your pumpkin creatures


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Had to pause and read the newspaper article - very cool!!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I like your corpsed skele/pumpkin/scarecrow guy.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like some pretty good scares there; and the news article, yay for you!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Really great looking pumpkin creations!


----------

